# Apache error after upgrading PHP [SOLVED]

## dageyra

I recently allowed emerge world to upgrade my php/apache2, ran through etc-update, and upon restarting apache, I get the following error:

```

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 6 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:

Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: undefined symbol: xmlParserInputBufferCreateFilenameDefault

```

Anyone have any clue on this?  I assume something is wrong with a config file, but libphp5.so is obviously a binary file and that doesn't leave much room to debug.

My php.ini is:

```

[PHP]

engine = On

zend.ze1_compatibility_mode = Off

short_open_tag = On

asp_tags = Off

precision    =  12

y2k_compliance = On

output_buffering = Off

zlib.output_compression = Off

implicit_flush = Off

unserialize_callback_func=

serialize_precision = 100

allow_call_time_pass_reference = On

safe_mode = Off

safe_mode_gid = Off

safe_mode_include_dir =

safe_mode_exec_dir =

safe_mode_allowed_env_vars = PHP_

safe_mode_protected_env_vars = LD_LIBRARY_PATH

disable_functions =

disable_classes =

expose_php = On

error_reporting  =  E_ALL & ~E_NOTICE

display_errors = On

display_startup_errors = Off

log_errors = Off

log_errors_max_len = 1024

ignore_repeated_errors = Off

ignore_repeated_source = Off

report_memleaks = On

track_errors = Off

variables_order = "EGPCS"

register_globals = Off

register_long_arrays = On

register_argc_argv = On

auto_globals_jit = On

post_max_size = 8M

magic_quotes_gpc = On

magic_quotes_runtime = Off

magic_quotes_sybase = Off

auto_prepend_file =

auto_append_file =

default_mimetype = "text/html"

include_path = ".:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/php5:/sites/libneoteric"

include_path = ".:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/php5:/sites/libneoteric"

doc_root =

user_dir =

extension_dir = /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20050922

enable_dl = On

file_uploads = On

upload_tmp_dir = "/tmp/realtmp"

upload_max_filesize = 200M

allow_url_fopen = On

default_socket_timeout = 60

[Date]

[Syslog]

define_syslog_variables  = Off

[mail function]

SMTP = localhost

smtp_port = 25

[SQL]

sql.safe_mode = Off

[ODBC]

odbc.allow_persistent = On

odbc.check_persistent = On

odbc.max_persistent = -1

odbc.max_links = -1

odbc.defaultlrl = 4096

odbc.defaultbinmode = 1

[MySQL]

mysql.allow_persistent = On

mysql.max_persistent = -1

mysql.max_links = -1

mysql.default_port =

mysql.default_socket =

mysql.default_host =

mysql.default_user =

mysql.default_password =

mysql.connect_timeout = 60

mysql.trace_mode = Off

[MySQLi]

mysqli.max_links = -1

mysqli.default_port = 3306

mysqli.default_socket =

mysqli.default_host =

mysqli.default_user =

mysqli.default_pw =

mysqli.reconnect = Off

[mSQL]

msql.allow_persistent = On

msql.max_persistent = -1

msql.max_links = -1

[PostgresSQL]

pgsql.allow_persistent = On

pgsql.auto_reset_persistent = Off

pgsql.max_persistent = -1

pgsql.max_links = -1

pgsql.ignore_notice = 0

pgsql.log_notice = 0

[Sybase]

sybase.allow_persistent = On

sybase.max_persistent = -1

sybase.max_links = -1

sybase.min_error_severity = 10

sybase.min_message_severity = 10

sybase.compatability_mode = Off

[Sybase-CT]

sybct.allow_persistent = On

sybct.max_persistent = -1

sybct.max_links = -1

sybct.min_server_severity = 10

sybct.min_client_severity = 10

[dbx]

dbx.colnames_case = "unchanged"

[bcmath]

bcmath.scale = 0

[browscap]

[Informix]

ifx.default_host =

ifx.default_user =

ifx.default_password =

ifx.allow_persistent = On

ifx.max_persistent = -1

ifx.max_links = -1

ifx.textasvarchar = 0

ifx.byteasvarchar = 0

ifx.charasvarchar = 0

ifx.blobinfile = 0

ifx.nullformat = 0

[Session]

session.save_handler = files

session.save_path = "/tmp/realtmp"

session.use_cookies = 1

session.name = PHPSESSID

session.auto_start = 0

session.cookie_lifetime = 0

session.cookie_path = /

session.cookie_domain =

session.serialize_handler = php

session.gc_probability = 1

session.gc_divisor     = 100

session.gc_maxlifetime = 1440

session.bug_compat_42 = 1

session.bug_compat_warn = 1

session.referer_check =

session.entropy_length = 0

session.entropy_file =

session.cache_limiter = nocache

session.cache_expire = 180

session.use_trans_sid = 0

session.hash_function = 0

session.hash_bits_per_character = 4

url_rewriter.tags = "a=href,area=href,frame=src,input=src,form=,fieldset="

[MSSQL]

mssql.allow_persistent = On

mssql.max_persistent = -1

mssql.max_links = -1

mssql.min_error_severity = 10

mssql.min_message_severity = 10

mssql.compatability_mode = Off

mssql.secure_connection = Off

date.timezone = "EST"

[Assertion]

[Verisign Payflow Pro]

pfpro.defaulthost = "test-payflow.verisign.com"

pfpro.defaultport = 443

pfpro.defaulttimeout = 30

[COM]

[mbstring]

[FrontBase]

[exif]

[Tidy]

tidy.clean_output = Off

[soap]

soap.wsdl_cache_enabled=1

soap.wsdl_cache_dir="/tmp/realtmp"

soap.wsdl_cache_ttl=86400

```

Last edited by dageyra on Fri Jan 20, 2006 6:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxmin

my libxml2-2.6.22 has this symbol... either libphp can't link libxml or it's not installed or the wrong version.

Maybe you should reemerge libxml2 and after that php.

Alex!!!

----------

## dageyra

I'll give this a try.  I assume you're refering to dev-libs/libxml?

 *tuxmin wrote:*   

> my libxml2-2.6.22 has this symbol... either libphp can't link libxml or it's not installed or the wrong version.
> 
> Maybe you should reemerge libxml2 and after that php.
> 
> Alex!!!

 

----------

## dageyra

 *dageyra wrote:*   

> I'll give this a try.  I assume you're refering to dev-libs/libxml?
> 
>  *tuxmin wrote:*   my libxml2-2.6.22 has this symbol... either libphp can't link libxml or it's not installed or the wrong version.
> 
> Maybe you should reemerge libxml2 and after that php.
> ...

 

No go.  Any other suggestions?

----------

## Kloeri

 *dageyra wrote:*   

>  *dageyra wrote:*   I'll give this a try.  I assume you're refering to dev-libs/libxml?
> 
>  *tuxmin wrote:*   my libxml2-2.6.22 has this symbol... either libphp can't link libxml or it's not installed or the wrong version.
> 
> Maybe you should reemerge libxml2 and after that php.
> ...

 

Tuxmin said dev-libs/libxml2 and not dev-libs/libxml which are different packages.

----------

## dageyra

 *Kloeri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tuxmin said dev-libs/libxml2 and not dev-libs/libxml which are different packages.

 

Sorry aobut that, I didn't catch that at first, thanks for pointing that out.  I'll re-emerge libxml2 and php and get back if it solves the problem [or doesn't].

----------

## dageyra

 *dageyra wrote:*   

>  *Kloeri wrote:*   
> 
> Tuxmin said dev-libs/libxml2 and not dev-libs/libxml which are different packages. 
> 
> Sorry aobut that, I didn't catch that at first, thanks for pointing that out.  I'll re-emerge libxml2 and php and get back if it solves the problem [or doesn't].

 

Same problem after rebuilding libxml2, php, and apache2.  Any other suggestions?

----------

## tuxmin

What gives you 

```

ldd /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so

```

(or maybe libphp5.so) and

```

nm -D /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2 | grep  xmlParserInputBufferCreateFilenameDefault

```

EDIT: this one too, please

```

emerge -evp mod_php

```

----------

## dageyra

 *tuxmin wrote:*   

> What gives you 
> 
> ```
> 
> ldd /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so
> ...

 

```

ldd /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so 

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libcrypt.so.1 => /lib/libcrypt.so.1 (0xb7957000)

        libexslt.so.0 => /usr/local/lib/libexslt.so.0 (0xb793d000)

        libhistory.so.5 => /lib/libhistory.so.5 (0xb7936000)

        libreadline.so.5 => /lib/libreadline.so.5 (0xb7909000)

        libncurses.so.5 => /lib/libncurses.so.5 (0xb78c7000)

        libaspell.so.15 => /usr/lib/libaspell.so.15 (0xb7800000)

        libpspell.so.15 => /usr/lib/libpspell.so.15 (0xb77fd000)

        libpanel.so.5 => /usr/lib/libpanel.so.5 (0xb77f9000)

        libmysqlclient.so.12 => /usr/lib/libmysqlclient.so.12 (0xb77b9000)

        libmhash.so.2 => /usr/lib/libmhash.so.2 (0xb7783000)

        libmcrypt.so.4 => /usr/lib/libmcrypt.so.4 (0xb774e000)

        libltdl.so.3 => /usr/lib/libltdl.so.3 (0xb7747000)

        libpam.so.0 => /lib/libpam.so.0 (0xb773e000)

        libgmp.so.3 => /usr/lib/libgmp.so.3 (0xb7710000)

        libt1.so.5 => /usr/lib/libt1.so.5 (0xb76ba000)

        libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 (0xb7647000)

        libpng.so.3 => /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 (0xb7616000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb7604000)

        libjpeg.so.62 => /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62 (0xb75e5000)

        libbz2.so.1 => /lib/libbz2.so.1 (0xb75d6000)

        libresolv.so.2 => /lib/libresolv.so.2 (0xb75c2000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb759f000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb759b000)

        libnsl.so.1 => /lib/libnsl.so.1 (0xb7586000)

        libssl.so.0.9.7 => /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7 (0xb7554000)

        libcrypto.so.0.9.7 => /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7 (0xb7453000)

        libcurl.so.3 => /usr/lib/libcurl.so.3 (0xb7421000)

        libidn.so.11 => /usr/lib/libidn.so.11 (0xb73f1000)

        libxslt.so.1 => /usr/local/lib/libxslt.so.1 (0xb73c3000)

        libxml2.so.2 => /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so.2 (0xb72df000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb71c6000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7174000)

        libgpm.so.1 => /usr/lib/libgpm.so.1 (0xb716e000)

        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/libstdc++.so.6 (0xb709e000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xb7095000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x80000000)

```

 *tuxmin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> nm -D /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2 | grep  xmlParserInputBufferCreateFilenameDefault
> ...

 

```

nm -D /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2 | grep  xmlParserInputBufferCreateFilenameDefault 

00048b00 T xmlParserInputBufferCreateFilenameDefault

```

 *tuxmin wrote:*   

> EDIT: this one too, please
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -evp mod_php
> ...

 

This one is really long, plus we don't use PHP4 [which it wants to install].  Also, I noticed I do not have mod_php installed.  This could be an issue with eselect?

```

emerge -evp mod_php

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] dev-lang/php (is blocking dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0-r9)

[blocks B     ] dev-lang/php (is blocking dev-php/php-4.4.0-r4)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  -build -static 197 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3  -build 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/mhash-0.9.2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20051223  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1  -bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcltk 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r4  -emacs (-selinux) 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r6  -bootstrap -build -debug -doc +gpm -minimal -nocxx -unicode 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-3.0-r12  -bashlogger -build +nls 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/readline-5.0-r2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.4a-r6  -build -static 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6  +readline -static 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r6  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1  -multislot -multitarget +nls -test 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.3  +nls 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bison-1.875d  +nls -static 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libintl-0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.4  -bootstrap -build +nls -static 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r2  -build +nls -static 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.12-r6  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1  (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build +fortran -gcj +gtk -hardened -ip28 (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -vanilla 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6  (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build +fortran -gcj +gtk -hardened -ip28 (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -vanilla 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.22-r1  -build 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5-r2  -build -erandom -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened -linuxthreads-tls (-multilib) +nls (-nptl) (-nptlonly) -pic -profile (-selinux) -userlocales 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.4  -doc -emacs +nls 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r1  +nls -static 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r2  -X 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-process/cronbase-0.3.2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-1.6-r1  +nls 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2  +berkdb 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.7  +berkdb -debug +gdbm -ithreads 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.7-r3  +berkdb -build -debug -doc +gdbm -ithreads -minimal -perlsuid 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7e-r2  -bindist -emacs -test +zlib 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.01  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804  91 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.62  68 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  7 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.33.1  +nls 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r6  -emacs 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.5  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.6.3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r5  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/tiff-3.7.3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libmcrypt-2.5.7  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.8  -test 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.4.2  -X +berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc +gdbm -ipv6 +ncurses -nocxx +readline +ssl -tcltk -ucs2 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.22  -debug -doc -ipv6 +python +readline -static 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1  26 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.0-r1  +nls 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2-r1  +nls 937 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.15  +crypt -debug +python -static 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sablotron-1.0.1  -doc +perl 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.4-r4  -build +nls +xml* 77 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/gmp-4.1.4  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/file-4.13  -build +python 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1  -bindist -doc +zlib 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/gentoo-webroot-default-0.2  -no-htdocs 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-0.9.7  -ipv6 -urandom 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/mime-types-4  7 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.7  +berkdb +gdbm -ldap 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/apache-2.0.55-r1  +apache2 -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser +mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker -no-suexec (-selinux) +ssl -static-modules +threads* 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r5  -build -static 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.5  +nls +python 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.17.2-r1  -hardened 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r3  +berkdb -nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb (-selinux) 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-process/procps-3.2.5-r1  (-n32) 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8  -ipv6 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-4.1.14  +berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -doc -extraengine -geometry -minimal +perl +readline (-selinux) +ssl -static +tcpd -utf8 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.20  -authdaemond +berkdb +gdbm -java -kerberos -ldap +mysql +pam -postgres +ssl -static 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Storable-2.15  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.38  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2018  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBI-1.48  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007  114 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpcre-6.3  -doc 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/mailbase-1  +pam 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/postfix-2.2.5  -hardened -ipv6 -ldap -mailwrapper -mbox -mysql -nis +pam -postgres +sasl (-selinux) +ssl -vda 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.8  -doc 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r4  +mysql +ssl 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-dns/libidn-0.5.15  -doc -emacs -java +nls 1,925 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/curl-7.15.1  -ares -gnutls +idn -ipv6 -kerberos -krb4 -ldap +ssl -test 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-1.3.1-r4  +nls -tetex 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/aspell-0.60.4  +gpm 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-1.85-r2  14 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2  -X -doc 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0-r9  -X +apache2 +berkdb +crypt +curl -debug -doc -fdftk -firebird -flash -freetds +gd -gd-external +gdbm +gmp -hardenedphp -imap -informix -ipv6 -java +jpeg -kerberos -ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql +mysql +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam +png -postgres -snmp +spell +ssl +tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/php-4.4.0-r4  -X +berkdb +crypt +curl -debug -doc -fdftk -firebird -flash -freetds +gd -gd-external +gdbm +gmp -hardenedphp -imap -informix -ipv6 -java +jpeg -kerberos -ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql +mysql +ncurses +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam +png -postgres +readline -snmp +spell +ssl +tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 3,468 kB

```

----------

## tuxmin

OK, you have two different versions of libxml2 and libxslt. One in /usr/lib (Gentoo) and one in /usr/local/lib.

Now your php build used the header files of the Genroo version but these apparently don't match the libs in /usr/local

```

        libexslt.so.0 => /usr/local/lib/libexslt.so.0 (0xb793d000) 

        libxslt.so.1 => /usr/local/lib/libxslt.so.1 (0xb73c3000) 

        libxml2.so.2 => /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so.2 (0xb72df000) 

```

You should either remove theses libs under /usr/local or remove /usr/local/lib from /etc/ld.so.conf

If php then complains that it cant find libxml2 you have to reemerge again.

Hth, Alex!!!

----------

## dageyra

 *tuxmin wrote:*   

> OK, you have two different versions of libxml2 and libxslt. One in /usr/lib (Gentoo) and one in /usr/local/lib.
> 
> Now your php build used the header files of the Genroo version but these apparently don't match the libs in /usr/local
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks a lot, that did it.  I removed the files and ran ldconfig (I had to run this in case anyone has a similar problem in the future), apache restarted with no problems.

----------

